# Possible sell- Elcan Spectre DR



## Jarnhamar (8 Nov 2009)

I'm putting this here because it is not a 100% guarantee yet.

It sounds like a friend of mine will be able to get more Elcan Spectre DR sights from Dimaco.  Their tan in colour and  sold for $500 each.  
I'm told they retail at $1799-ish and there can be up to a 2 year waiting period.

Their legit, not fake and not stolen or anything. 
I'm going to confirm the price and colour but I expect it to be the same.  Our platoon picked up 25 of them of him before heading overseas last year. He said he has more available and asked me  I know anyone who wants one.  I think I'm going to offer them first to guys heading over to Afghanistan or there currently. He isn't making any money off of the sights and I'd rather see them go to people heading over (at least at first instead of people buying them and reselling em to make a quick buck).

If the is enough interest posted here I'll see what I can do for hooking people up.
If your interested mention it in the thread here and I'll get back to you.








Their a 1 power and 4 power magnification (changed by means of a switch).
The different range's are already marked inside the sight. 
There's a knob which can give you a single red dot or light up the whole reticule for low light shooting.


----------



## Jarnhamar (10 Nov 2009)

Confirmed they are tan however the price is $800.


----------



## helpup (10 Nov 2009)

Interesting, I will pass it on to my troops.  If I were the younger kit monger me I would be tempted to try it at that price.


----------



## RCR Grunt (10 Nov 2009)

Is this the new gen Spectre DR?  The old gen had issues with the zero shifting.


----------



## Jarnhamar (13 Nov 2009)

Anyone's Grunt said:
			
		

> Is this the new gen Spectre DR?  The old gen had issues with the zero shifting.



Shit son you think I'm gonna send you out into indian country with a zero-shifting sight? Why don't you just call me a freedom hater  

No They are the newer models that I'm told have that problem fixed.


----------



## RCR Grunt (14 Nov 2009)

Just wondering, seeing as how they're going for about half the price of retail.  There's no such thing as a free lunch!  ;D


----------



## medaid (14 Nov 2009)

Anyone's Grunt said:
			
		

> Just wondering, seeing as how they're going for about half the price of retail.  There's no such thing as a free lunch!  ;D



Pfft yeah there is... the munchies we get when we're work....oh....


----------



## Jarnhamar (15 Nov 2009)

Anyone's Grunt said:
			
		

> Just wondering, seeing as how they're going for about half the price of retail.  There's no such thing as a free lunch!  ;D



Clearly you never worked with the airforce.

As explained in a PM, they have minor paint blemishes on some or the colour doesn't pass strict standards set out by the US. Unless you looked for it you can't tell the difference (I couldn't).


----------



## ThainC (15 Nov 2009)

Interested, and will pass onto my troops.


----------



## Snaketnk (21 Nov 2009)

When I brought this up I was told that using aftermarket sights that aren't in the system is considered modifying my weapon. I don't have ready access to the DIN, can someone explain this one to me futher?


----------



## ThainC (22 Nov 2009)

When I get back to work, I'll ask around for you.

But WRT that, just off the top of my head - yeah, you're adding a sight and modifying your weapon.

Is there a problem with that? I don't see one, but your COC may respond differently. I currently have my own sight on my weapon, my own upper and lower handguard and my own foregrip. No one seems to mind, especially since the OC has a unique setup as well.

Is there a document out there saying this is not allowed? I'm uncertain, but just asking your COC I'm sure will give you an aye or nay response.

ThainC.


----------



## Fraz (22 Nov 2009)

I'll Certainly pass this on to my guys, can you confirm that $800 is the set price?
As for this being a 'mod' to the weapon, there is no permanent alteration of the weapon itself and considering that there have been numerous discussions on this in the past with the consensus being that this is not a modification in the weapon so much as the round still travels the same velocity out of the barrel, and nothing operational has been affected.  Also, considering that there are some trials going on with this  very sight, there is no reason why this could not be used by those interested in obtaining Elcan's product.  Flawed Design, Please PM me for more details for purchase and delivery. Thanks,
Fraz


----------



## RCR Grunt (22 Nov 2009)

Snaketnk said:
			
		

> When I brought this up I was told that using aftermarket sights that [bold]aren't in the system[/bold] is considered modifying my weapon. I don't have ready access to the DIN, can someone explain this one to me futher?



But they ARE in the system.  CANSOFCOM uses these sights.  They're not in YOUR system, but in the CF's system nonetheless.


----------



## DirtyDog (22 Nov 2009)

Well, despite recently aquiring an ACOG and a Eotech, I might be up for one of these too....


----------



## Seyek (26 Nov 2009)

I'm applying for a tour right now, no idea if I'll actually get on, but if there's any left after guys heading over now have gotten them, I'd like one.


----------



## brihard (29 Nov 2009)

I was in Flawed's platoon overseas for part of the tour, and can vouch for everything he's said. One of the dudes has a close connection with ELCAN, and every now and then a batch comes through (usually contracted by US SOCOM) where the paint job just doesn't quite meet spec. The sights themselves are in perfect shape, a number of our guys used them all tour. The sights are entirely legit, but are essentially 'surplus' due to the paint flaw.


----------



## Jarnhamar (1 Dec 2009)

need to put a hold on the sights for now. Sounds like he is running out. I'll forward the PMs I got to him but won't entertain any new requests until he tells me he has more in stock.


----------



## NavyShooter (3 Dec 2009)

I am expecting one to arrive next week.

I will make a run out to the range and do some testing (1X vs 4X) to confirm POA to see if there's any shift.

I will take photos and post results here on completion if that's desirable.

I have handled the DR before, but never fired with them.

NS


----------



## NavyShooter (7 Dec 2009)

Optic arrived today, in better than expected condition, came with battery, cleaning wipes/spray and a soft pouch for transport.

Will report on function testing shortly.

NS


----------



## HItorMiss (7 Dec 2009)

Navy

I can save you the time on the POA shift.

PM me 

Edit: To not sound like I am mentaly challanged.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Dec 2009)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> Navy
> 
> I can save you the time on the POA shift.
> 
> ...



Is it a secret the rest of us can't know?


----------



## NavyShooter (9 Dec 2009)

Camera batteries were dead, but the function test today proved that there was a repeatable shift of 1 MOA between 1x and 4x.  

That's within tolerances from my point of view.  I mean, 1 MOA at 25 meters is a quarter inch. 

NS


----------



## NavyShooter (12 Dec 2009)

Ok,

Well, I spent a bit of time at the range today putting the scope through some simple tests to confirm setup and such.

Here's the conditons.

20m indoor range
Standing Supported
Franken-AR-22 (Dlask Lower with an OLD flattop upper, dedicated .22 LR barrel mated with Ceiner conversion kit.)  
Winchester T-22 ammo, lot # 1VA50N and 1YK40M

Here's the kit: 






My comments:

1.  The red dot is not as precise as the black dot.  I noted that at low illumination settings, the black dot did not appear to be precisely in the center of the red dot.  The red dot was very quick to pick up, but not as precise. 

2.  The scope is quite clear, and I was pleased with  the view of the target.  I've shot some old Elcans that have had  almost fields of moss growing inside them....this was NICE.

3.  This scope has 1/2 MOA adjustments.   That's fine, just a change from the old Elcans.  

4.  Windage is opposite to the old Elcan...again, just something to get used to.

5.  I tested it with a 10 MOA (20 click) box test.  Fire 5 rds, adjust right 20 clicks, then fire 5, then down 20, fire 5, left 20, fire 5, then back up 20 and fire 5 moe to see if the groups are co-incident.  Worked quite well.  Elevation was almost exactly 2", which is about 10 MOA at 20 meters, and windage was about 1.9 inches, again, pretty close.  (I should have fired 10 round groups to get a better feel.






Here's some additional photos of the optic mounted on my rifle:











Here's a photo of the reticule at 1X:






And here it is at 4X:






(Please forgive the bald spot visible in the background....kitchen tables and reflective windows are fun!)

Now, let's step on to how it fared in the 4X to 1X flipping.

I started out firing 5 round groups, with this target showing the results.  I'd fire a 5 shot group at 4X, then fire 5 more on top of those at 1X into the same target.  On this target, I used the red-dot instead of the black dot.  I noted that the red dot occluded the black diamond at 1X, so for the next target (following below) I switched the red-dot off.






After this, I fired 10 round groups, top target at 4X, bottom at 1X .  I was extremely pleased with the results.  The groups are effectively in the same spots.  I was impressed!






Finally, I fired a couple of groups on a pair of reduced size Figure 12's (scaled for 100m) and here's how they look.  As a note, the lower left target (1X) I realized I was focusing on the face, not the chin, which is why I re-shot the string on the right hand side.  The bullets hit where I aimed.  The offset of the group was MY FAULT.)

Summation.

I'm very pleased with the performance so far.  

A friend of mine gave me the "scope-bra", and it's a perfect fit.

NS


----------



## Snaketnk (13 Dec 2009)

Excellent review, I'd love to get my hands on one... CoC isn't aboard though.


----------



## tech2002 (16 Mar 2010)

Nice, though you forgot to put your weapon safety on..


----------



## NavyShooter (16 Mar 2010)

Weapon won't go on safe is hammer is down....must be cocked for safety on.

NS


----------



## Fusaki (19 Mar 2010)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Camera batteries were dead, but the function test today proved that there was a repeatable shift of 1 MOA between 1x and 4x.



Which direction does the MPI shift?  I assume you zero on 4x?


----------



## HItorMiss (23 Mar 2010)

I have been told you zero the site at 4X at 100M.


----------



## robmika (25 Mar 2010)

Any possibility of any more coming soon? I think our unit CofC maybe OK with this. Please let me/us know.
Cheers!
R


----------



## Kango (17 Apr 2010)

robmika said:
			
		

> Any possibility of any more coming soon? I think our unit CofC maybe OK with this. Please let me/us know.
> Cheers!
> R



X2, hopefully some more come in before 1/11.


----------



## Jarnhamar (18 Apr 2010)

I've gota few emails. Sorry gentlemen, no word yet. As soon as I hear there are more available I'll post it here.


----------



## tuscani11b (20 Apr 2010)

Any of these still available? Deploying again in the fall and have been looking for one of these for awhile


----------



## NILI (24 Apr 2010)

Looking forward to that availability posting.

Any chance to get one in 7.62 in addition to 5.56?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## oldlion (7 Nov 2010)

hi, reading and writing from Italy, I'm very interested in the Spectre, just tested a friend one at the range and found it great, far better than the Triji I'm currently using for training and IPSC competitions in EU....price sounds good if the "problems" are just external and cosmetic.
is there the chance, for me to buy one, or more of it, and have it shipped via Air Mail or so to Italy ? of course we'll find a payment method that is acceptable for both (Paypal or Bank transfer ?)
let me know.
grazie. ciao
Danilo


----------



## Navalsnpr (22 Nov 2010)

Definitely one of the best purchases I've ever made. I bought one a few years ago.

It has a solid base that mounts very well with the rail and from my experience, returns to zero every time I re-mount it to the rails. Very east to zero and difference between 1X and 4X was sub-0.25 MOA when optically checked on a dampened bench.


----------



## Jarnhamar (22 Nov 2010)

I haven't heard anything from my friend about them in the last year or so, I wouldn't count on more coming down the pipeline but I'll send him an email and just inquire about it. I'm thinking of selling mine, if I do I'll throw it up on here.


----------

